# Mini Quiz Report - Hooch: You're gonna love this!



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Okay, so Quiz and I were at an ASCA agility trial today......... Turns out, the park is in Chino, which is the same city where we do our field work... and for some reason, the entire town of Chino STINKS! I think it's a lot of reclaimed water. Anyway, when we first got off the freeway, Quiz was up and looking around, nose just air scenting away. The thought if retrieving birds was on his mind!

We get to the park where the trial is, and it's right next door to where we do the field work....so we can hear the gunfire from the field training. Quiz is thinking, "Bird Down! Bird Down!" AND>>>>>>> the JUMPERS RING IS SET UP LAKESIDE.... WITH DUCKS! 

The standard ring wasn't quite lakeside, so we got through our Open Standard course - clean, fast, first place - to finish the title. Then we moved to our Elite Jumpers course. I set him up, release him, he took one, two, three jumps and then hauled ass out of the ring headed straight for the lake the the ducks! :doh: He's just flyin' at top speed right for the lake! I called him, he spun on a dime, came back and landed in perfect auto-heel position! The crowd went wild! They loved it! :wave: I think it was the auto-heel that really got them going. I thanked the judge and walked him off the course, not wanting to let him finish a run after he left the ring.

Spent the next 20 mins between rounds calling him "Bird Boy".

Fortunately, he redeemed himself on round two. He was looking at the lake on the start line, but he stayed with me, we ran clean and got 2nd place for our first Elite Jumpers leg.

Back tomorrow for more fun!

-Stephanie


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Way to go, Quiz!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Way to go Quiz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They shouldn;t be having that thing on your hunting corse. ROFL I would have been jumping up and down cheering making an a** out of myself as usual.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Way to go Quiz. They shouldnt have the two events so close together or maybe that was their plan to weed out the great dogs. Glad that Quiz passed the test.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Great job Quiz! Looking forward to tomorrows adventures! :lol:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

That Quiz is smart it won't happen tomorrow.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

HAHAHA! Awesome, Quiz! 

Did people complain about the trial being there?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Haha!

The agility trial wasn't actually AT the same place as where we do field work... it was like in the next park over... and the park happened to have a lake in the middle of it.

-S


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Wow, poor Quiz! Tomorrow he'll probably do even better now that he knows he's not there to do hunting


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Did anyone get that on tape! LOL


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

WHOOP WHOOP!! GO QUIZ!!

I know Maddie would've jumped in the lake...eesh...I wouldn't know what to do if she jumped in. At least you have a good recall...unlike I do! 

Good luck today! Can't wait to hear the news!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Wheee! What a good boy to come back as told! Griff would have been like "sorry Mom but I'm huntin for ducks! See ya!" - he would be GONE! 

With that scenario I'm surprised there weren't more that bolted for the water!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> With that scenario I'm surprised there weren't more that bolted for the water!


It was an Aussie Club trial --- 99 percent of the dogs were Aussies... so if there had been SHEEP over there, it would've been a different story!

Well, today he was worse around the lake. Probably didn't help that it was `100 degrees and humid! He was distracted in round one of Elite Jumpers -- kept thinking about the lake and wanting to run out, but didn't actually do it. I tried to re-set him in the run, but he still wasn't paying attention, so I pulled him. Round two he made a huge bee-line to the lake again... but had another lovely recall and finish and gave the audience a good laugh!

The judge was laughing, too! He really liked Quiz. Apparently he, too, has fieldy Goldens!

-S


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

That is so funny, Quiz!!!

Reminds me of my old Drummer. My pal Cathy handled him (I handled her PWD's in the breed ring, and she did my Goldens in the Obedience ring). The first time I went to a trial with her our fellow competitors said "Oh! Look! That lady is up with the GOlden! Let's go watch - you never know WHAT he's gonna do!" He was a great source of entertainment, that's for sure.... When he was good, he was VERY good, and, you know the rest!!!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Better luck next time, Steph and Quiz. I would hate doing an agility trial next to a lake...Maddie is quite "birdie"...too. 

Nice try though!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh my goodness ROFL, I always wondered about that.. it's as bad as having a pigeon fly down and land in the middle of the ring as you are on the start line, "nobird" rofl. At least you put on a wonderful performance for the crowd..


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Grreat job and great recalls!.I would have loved to see him do that!.Any videos?.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Well the Aussies couldn;t compete with that Quiz so they had to put a lake there. ROFL


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

You know Hooch you might have a point there, one of the aussie trials I went to was right next to a firing range...talk about trying to get attention when your puppers knows there's a bird somewhere lol..


----------

